# help in how much gold is on ram memory please !!!!!!!!!



## barnes8888

can anyone tell me how much gold ruffly i would recovery from 5kg of ram memory the wight is the ram are still in full boards not just the strip across the bottom after braking the strip off the bottom were the gold is it would be about 1kg or so. dose anyone know how much gold i could recover from that in grams please.


----------



## barnes8888

and dose anyone know if sim card from molie phone have gold on them i read some were thay do


----------



## kuma

Hi Barnes , how are tricks?
I hope your well! 
First off , I'm a noob myself so please don't take anything I say as gospel , what I have learnt here has mostly just come from reading , and not from experience! :mrgreen: 
With regards to ram sticks , I have at least 5kg of them , if not more ( can't remember exactly how much ), and I have trimmed 320 grams of close cut fingers from them. 
Theyr'e only small fingers , so to make a kg of them would probably take considerably more ram sticks.
I believe the average yield for these types of trimmed fingers is around 2 or 3 grams a pound , or roughly half a kilo.
There is also values inside the black flatpack I.C.'s mounted on them.
With regards to sim cards , I believe that they have around a milligram of gold on them ( 1000 sim cards per gram , or 31,103 per troy ounce ). 
It's probably worth considering they're condition aswell as what little gold is there to begin with will be worn away by cycles of use.
Don't let that put you off though , I have a small pile of sim's that I keep in a jar with other random bits 'n 'bobs that I've been saving to process one day , as they say "it all mounts up" , or to put it another way , a grain of gold may seem insignificant , but many grains make an ounce , 8) 
All the best with it and kind regards ,
Chris

Edit , it just occured to me that some of my ram sticks , maybe a pound or so , are silver / tin fingers so my numbers might seem a little off with the amount of fingers that I've trimmed , but I think you can get the gist , :mrgreen:


----------



## barnes8888

kuma said:


> Hi Barnes , how are tricks?
> I hope your well!
> First off , I'm a noob myself so please don't take anything I say as gospel , what I have learnt here has mostly just come from reading , and not from experience! :mrgreen:
> With regards to ram sticks , I have at least 5kg of them , if not more ( can't remember exactly how much ), and I have trimmed 320 grams of close cut fingers from them.
> Theyr'e only small fingers , so to make a kg of them would probably take considerably more ram sticks.
> I believe the average yield for these types of trimmed fingers is around 2 or 3 grams a pound , or roughly half a kilo.
> There is also values inside the black flatpack I.C.'s mounted on them.
> With regards to sim cards , I believe that they have around a milligram of gold on them ( 1000 sim cards per gram , or 31,103 per troy ounce ).
> It's probably worth considering they're condition aswell as what little gold is there to begin with will be worn away by cycles of use.
> Don't let that put you off though , I have a small pile of sim's that I keep in a jar with other random bits 'n 'bobs that I've been saving to process one day , as they say "it all mounts up" , or to put it another way , a grain of gold may seem insignificant , but many grains make an ounce , 8)
> All the best with it and kind regards ,
> Chris
> 
> Edit , it just occured to me that some of my ram sticks , maybe a pound or so , are silver / tin fingers so my numbers might seem a little off with the amount of fingers that I've trimmed , but I think you can get the gist , :mrgreen:


yes thanks i thourgt a kg from 5 kg was a bit to much i am a noob to as i am not going to try to recover the gold yet im going to read and learn off other people miss haps and mestaks so i get the most out of what i have. i also have old mobile phones plated pins and other plated items so to just keep learning and hopfuly i will come out with some nice gold bars .


----------



## Noob77

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=11954

you could have at least a look at the first page or using the search function if you get any results.Just posting a question without checking the last 10 post isnt making you look good at other board members


----------

